# Solved: PPoE



## firefightersteve (Dec 13, 2008)

I keep getting a message "Could not find a PPoE server" on my MacBook. I am using it at home with a wireless router (D-Link). How do I get rid of this message? 

I also would like to get a flat screen monitor in the 24" range to attach to my MacBook but don't even know if that is possible. Any information would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi *firefightersteve*. Welcome to TSG.

I do not recommend posting your email address on a public forum. Lot's of spam bots search websites for email addresses.

I've reported your post to a moderator to have your email address removed.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've removed your e-mail address so you don't get spammed and also because all replies are to be made on the boards and not behind the scenes.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Go into System Preferences -> Network and check the various network option is there.
Likely one of them has PPPoE set has an option. (This includes checking Firewire connection in there.)


----------



## firefightersteve (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks much for the quick response. The answer for me was in that my desktop computer has recently gone to the repair shop so I have disconnected some things. When I go to System Preferences and Network I see that I am connected via AirPort but the build-in Ethernet is set up to use PPPoE and the cable for that is not plugged in. Duh for me. Kinda like checking the breaker box before deciding the warm refrigerator needs to be replaced. So thanks again for the help and if anybody can tell me about hooking up a flat screen monitor to my MacBook, that too will be much appreciated. 

firefightersteve


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

firefightersteve said:


> So thanks again for the help and if anybody can tell me about hooking up a flat screen monitor to my MacBook, that too will be much appreciated.
> 
> firefightersteve


Which year MacBook?
Should be as easy as purchasing a mini-DVI or mini-DisplayPort adapter from Apple.

For example: http://store.apple.com/us/product/M9321G/B?mco=MTIxODk3Mw


----------

